# Staffing Agencies for Coders



## jckelley714 (Aug 8, 2018)

Does anyone know of any staffing agencies that specialize in helping coders find employment?


----------



## Mayzoo (Aug 8, 2018)

I *do NOT* recommend mommy jobs online (https://www.mommyjobsonline.com/join-now.html).  I paid the 85.00 bucks and it was a waste of money.

Most their listings were out dated URLs that are no longer owned by who the website claims own them, and quite a few of the rest are simply company sites that employ coders but they may or may not be looking right now.

Zip recruiter is not coder specific, but they seem to have quite a few job listings on there.  https://www.ziprecruiter.com/candidate/search?search=cpc+coder+&location=


----------



## Mayzoo (Aug 10, 2018)

I also used indeed, monster, glassdoor, linkedin, and careerbuilder along with ziprecruiter.


----------

